# Aww man... Now what?



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Well last night my Emma, the 13yr old and Tobe's dam, started making this odd noise.. like a drawn out moan. She did it a couple times and I thought maybe she was clearing her throat or something. This morning she is a bit depressed, did not eat and made that noise again  Her breathing is labored and she does not look right... she has an appointment at the new vet at 1:30pm. I am frightened :*( We know we are losing Tobe, losing his mother in possibly the same month would devastate us. I have no idea what is wrong with her and I know a lot... it is the unknown that is scary. She was just at the jerky vet last week and had labs done and he said they were perfect, what could this be?? Good thoughts for Emma are appreciated, God please do not take both my GSD babies at the same time.....:frown:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope everything goes okay at the vet. It has to be a tough time right now  My thoughts are with you


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Keep us updated, I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You've got all her lab results to take with you, right? I really hope it's just something simple and easily fixed. 
Good luck, please let us know what she says.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You and your babies are in my thaughts. Let us know.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

She made that cow like noise again and it seems like a gag reflex, she then burped a little and her stomach gurgled... she is not showing signs but I gave her some Gas-ex just in case... she is resting, still breathing a bit labored she will get up and walk but looks like she doesn't want to. She is also sitting down very very slowly as if she is in pain, this is new and she has never done that even with her back issues. I have never seen any indication of pain in her so I am totally confused by this and have no idea whatsoever what it could be. Accelerated heart rate, labored breathing, gas, retching and pain *no* abdominal swelling....sounds like bloat doesn't it except for the lack of swelling?? I know it's not a GDV because she would be in dire straits right now...she gave NO indication of any of this last night other than the retching and I checked her thoroughly so please do not think I wasn't taking this seriously (just wanted to throw that out there since reading it it looks stupid.)

Thank you so so so much for your thoughts guys....Emma appreciates them as do I.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Well it took all this time but the vet got to the bottom of Emma's problem...it's pneumonia! Took a few rads to actually be able to see it (very early stages) but he found it. I am sooo happy, I know that sounds crazy but between pneumonia and cancer or something else, I'll take the pneumonia. The vet was crazy impressed with Emma lol both outside and in, he was really struck by her chest xray as he captured her liver, spleen and lungs and said everything looked really good. Awesome margins on her spleen (I was scared of hemangiosarcoma) and he couldn't understand why she did not have deposits on her lungs for her age? Got me lol I just know that in 13 years this is only the third ever sick visit for this dog. Before is was a spider bite and then a snake bite lol In capturing her spine in the rads the spnd has of course progressed and does have some fractures  But she hasn't been showing any pain or discomfort and he said that can be typical. He is being conservative for the moment instead of stressing her with a transfer to Red Bank for fluids so he gave her a bubble and she is on two antibiotics and I will check back with him in two days...... phew, you think you are ready with a dog this age sometimes, I found out today I seriously am not ready  I was a basket case :*( This dog was something I dreamed about since I was 6, my partner and buddy... for so so long. She is such an angel and man...it will hurt when she leaves me, but.... it's not today 

Thanks for the thoughts guys...

* Oh, I was kinda right about her stomach..it was a bit inflated due to her panting and trying to breathe.... she is sleeping comfortably now.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

glad it's only that.
hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad to hear your darling girl isn't going anywhere today :thumb: I've never been ready myself, even when I thought I was. We just love them so, so much. Give her hugs, and a big one for Tobe as well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just reading this now, Cherri, glad it's "only" pneumonia.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Pneumonia is no fun- (I've had it myself.) At least it should be treatable, which is good news. How do dogs contract this, do you know?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

He said she probably aspirated food or water into her lung.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just saw this. i'm almost glad, too, it's pneumonia and not anything else...although pneumonia's nothing to take lightly either, which i'm sure you won't.

i guess tobe was getting too much attention and she wanted in on it. 

tell her there are better ways and hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just reading this, I'm glad everything turned out with a good answer.


----------

